# Open carry gun owner shoots store robber



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The BG was so focused on the store owner behind the counter he never noticed the armed patron.

http://www.wtvr.com/wtvr-shooting-golden-food-market-090711,0,2691670.story


> RICHMOND - Update: 7/15/09 5:00 p.m.
> 
> Richmond Police say 30 year old James Grooms has died as a result of the gunshot wounds he sustained during an attempted store robbery.
> 
> ...


http://www2.vcdl.org/webapps/vcdl/vadetail.html?RECID=4520225


> 1. Exclusive: I met with the gun owner who saved lives in the
> Richmond Golden Market shooting last week
> ****************************************************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very interesting articles.

Sorry, I'm gonna have to armchair-quarterback the GO who thought that a cheap single-action revolver was a good carry piece, open carry or not. If it's worth carrying a handgun to defend your life, carry a good one, designed and built for that purpose! Heck, my life's not all that hot/interesting, but it's still worth more than $90. I spend more than that on practice ammo almost every month... :mrgreen:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Amazing story, Glad to see the owner was OK, and the BG is not wasting our tax dollars in prizon.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good job to the shopper and the clerk, balls of steel.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a good thing that the GO had a .45 and not a .22. The drug buzz the BG had required some serious lead.


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

IF these reports are true, I say the good guy got real lucky. I'm glad he prevailed but he should have been more prepared.

Open carry may have been a factor but it could very easily have gotten the good guy to get shot first. Everything went right for this guy. We need to understand that it may not always be that way.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

markroyal said:


> walgreens told me I am not aloud to open carry in there store. So last night I went to Walgreens to pick up my prescriptions. As I walked pass the Front Counter I said how are you tonight ? The employee immediately told me I was not aloud in the store with my gun !I told her I was a U.S. Marine and she looked at me with these devil like eyes
> and said loader I said you are not aloud To have a gun in the store ! I guess I know how the Vietnam Veterans felt when they came back now. I felt like a criminal and very embarrassed. This was the Walgreens on 115 W Little Creek Rd, Norfolk, VA ‎ (757) 489-5291


Are you going to post your little whine on every board in this forum?

You did something that probably was illegal, and certainly was extremely impolite, and now you're miffed at the response you got from the store employee?

You've acted the fool, and added to the bad reputation some people feel that gun owners deserve, and you want our sympathy?

Grow up.


----------

